# VFAA state @ PWA



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

The VFAA state shoot is June 13th and 14th at Prince William archers located in Brentsville, VA. This will be my 2009 outdoor debut, so if you want a spankin come on out. I am not sure of the physical address but I will find it. Give me a ring @ 540-272-8108 or email @ [email protected] for any other info you need.

http://www.vfaa.org/files/VFAA_STATE_FIELD_ROUND_FLYER.pdf

Follow the above link for info, see you there!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

We shall see you there....but then you already knew that


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Find me campground to hook up to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Brad, the closest campground with hook-ups is at Prince William Park about half hour away. You should be able to find info on the web. Hope to see you there!


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> Find me campground to hook up to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Here's all I could find close to them
Bull Run Regional Park 703-754-6105

Hillwood Camping Park, Gainsville Va. 703-754-6105, www.hillwoodcamping.com This campground is proabably within 15 min of the range.

there are several campgrounds west of there along the I81 area but they are at least a 45 min. in driving time to the range, if you want some info on them I will look it up for you 
Hope this helps
Terry


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Terry...


Had a blast shootin with ya Sunday


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> Thanks Terry...
> 
> 
> Had a blast shootin with ya Sunday


Really enjoyed shooting with you and Ron on Sunday and thanks for trying to help me with some of my problems, I won't be able to shoot at PWA next week because of somthing I did 15 years ago that same weekend.
Terry:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

So are we gonna be the only ones there other then the regulars from PWA? :noidea:

You MD boys skeered to come to Va....what about you WV boys?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

tabarch said:


> Really enjoyed shooting with you and Ron on Sunday and thanks for trying to help me with some of my problems, I won't be able to shoot at PWA next week because of somthing I did 15 years ago that same weekend.
> Terry:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


What might that be????


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

My guess would be that he got married.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

DHawk2 said:


> My guess would be that he got married.


We have a winner now here's your prize:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

I think the Maryland boys may be skeered too. I think I may be able to actually make it to this one. I'm actually off next weekend. YEEHAW!!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

60Xbulldog60X said:


> I think the Maryland boys may be skeered too. I think I may be able to actually make it to this one. I'm actually off next weekend. YEEHAW!!!!


Sounds good Kendall mabey we'll see ya there


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Looks like there may be a fish fry saturday evening after the shooting. Also some real good scores being posted by some of the local shooters. Gonna be a tough one....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> Looks like there may be a fish fry saturday evening after the shooting. Also some real good scores being posted by some of the local shooters. Gonna be a tough one....


Sweet....I know Bobby Sr told me last weekend that he would have a special treat for me :darkbeer:

Either way....looks like the boys from Md and WV are still....hidding behind rock :fear:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sweet....I know Bobby Sr told me last weekend that he would have a special treat for me :darkbeer:
> 
> Either way....looks like the boys from Md and WV are still....hidding behind rock :fear:


Or sweepin the Mids!!!


----------



## Young Jedi (Feb 16, 2005)

Dont know about sweepin but we definitly held our own. What happened to the VA boys


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Young Jedi said:


> Dont know about sweepin but we definitly held our own. What happened to the VA boys


I knew i couldnt hang so i stayed home!!! 559's and 556's not even on my best days!!!


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

Something called WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

I would like to be there since it is not far away but I will be shooting in Yankton, SD this weekend in the NFAA and IFAA events. Tuscarora Archers is having their annual Firecracker 560 on June 27 - hopefully we can get a lot of people there.

The Outdoor Midatlantic Sectionals are being held in Maryland next year - plenty of time for everyone to get their schedules in place.


----------



## twoblade (Apr 29, 2008)

*"heat",*

the stage is set for some good shooting, not so long ago a group went down south and ......lets just say i may have jinxed them...." re-kindled spirit"...im sure some remember.ok i may not have jinxed all of them..0ne in praticular may have ...done it to himself.:darkbeer:


----------



## Young Jedi (Feb 16, 2005)

X Hunter said:


> I knew i couldnt hang so i stayed home!!! 559's and 556's not even on my best days!!!


I have seen you shoot and here stories. i definitly aint takin you lightly. lol.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Young Jedi said:


> I have seen you shoot and here stories. i definitly aint takin you lightly. lol.


 Yea but there's bigger and badder ones to keep your eye on that are constient not lucky here and there me!!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

tabarch said:


> Here's all I could find close to them
> Bull Run Regional Park 703-754-6105
> 
> Hillwood Camping Park, Gainsville Va. 703-754-6105, www.hillwoodcamping.com This campground is proabably within 15 min of the range.
> ...


Campground is an extended stay campground and is filled to capicaty!!!! If cant find somewhere to hook up might not make it!!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

60Xbulldog60X said:


> I think the Maryland boys may be skeered too. I think I may be able to actually make it to this one. I'm actually off next weekend. YEEHAW!!!!


Are you kidding me????????????

I can count on my thumb how many people from VA I saw at Mids yesterday????

Talk about skeered!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Aint nobody talking about Mids....


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Aint nobody talking about Mids....


If I lived in VA, I wouldn't talk about the MIDS either!!!!!




that's after I slit my throwt!


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Hinkelmonster said:


> If I lived in VA, I wouldn't talk about the MIDS either!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well come on down, there should be a pro or 2 to keep you company.


----------



## slowbowin12 (Apr 14, 2008)

I might give it a try, never shot a state shoot before I need the experience.


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Are you kidding me????????????
> 
> I can count on my thumb how many people from VA I saw at Mids yesterday????
> 
> Talk about skeered!!!!


SO..........Does that mean your coming or not?

Somebody will be there to keep it interesting, Kendall, Bradley, even Timmy Ewers:wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

bhamlin said:


> SO..........Does that mean your coming or not?
> 
> Somebody will be there to keep it interesting, Kendall, Bradley, even Timmy Ewers:wink:


I'm a no go for saturday for sure, too many prior committments!!!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I'm a no go for saturday for sure, too many prior committments!!!!!


Sounfd like a typical PRo excuse


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Sounfd like a typical PRo excuse


Excuse, where was this almight VA contingent last weekend?????

Were you all playing tiddely winks or my little pony?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Excuse, where was this almight VA contingent last weekend?????
> 
> Were you all playing tiddely winks or my little pony?


Why are you worried about stuff in the past? Let it go...you are starting to sound like a woman :doh:

And for the record....I was working...and playing golf.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Why are you worried about stuff in the past? Let it go...you are starting to sound like a woman :doh:
> 
> And for the record....I was working...and playing golf.


You vaginians are so funny!!!


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Hinkelmonster said:


> You vaginians are so funny!!!


You were a vaginian for a while. Where did you go to school? JUST SAYIN!!:wink: Best 7 years of your life. Alot of people go to school for 7 years, they are called doctors.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

bhamlin said:


> You were a vaginian for a while. Where did you go to school? JUST SAYIN!!:wink: Best 7 years of your life. Alot of people go to school for 7 years, they are called doctors.


I wasn't gonna say anything but....

I was part of a special gov't operation. THey brought us Yankees down south to mate with the rebel women. 

It was a way for the south to rise again....something about there not being any REAL men down south for the ladies to procreate with. Kinda like the whole Darwin theory, of natural selection!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Excuse, where was this almight VA contingent last weekend?????
> 
> Were you all playing tiddely winks or my little pony?


Most of us have this thing called a here let me spell it slow for ya a J O B


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> Most of us have this thing called a here let me spell it slow for ya a J O B


 X- Hunter you should know that anyone from Ferryland don't know anything about a JOB it's a socialist welfare state and nobody WORKS:mg:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I wasn't gonna say anything but....
> 
> I was part of a special gov't operation. THey brought us Yankees down south to mate with the rebel women.
> 
> It was a way for the south to rise again....something about there not being any REAL men down south for the ladies to procreate with. Kinda like the whole Darwin theory, of natural selection!!!


What about sunday Mr. Meat slinger? Havent shot with you in a while......


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

tabarch said:


> X- Hunter you should know that anyone from Ferryland don't know anything about a JOB it's a socialist welfare state and nobody WORKS:mg:


Terry, your speaking nothing but the truth. Are you coming over for the shoot?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

tabarch said:


> X- Hunter you should know that anyone from Ferryland don't know anything about a JOB it's a socialist welfare state and nobody WORKS:mg:


Then how do they get so big??????

Does explain the good scores though.... If i didnt have to work who knows....


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Most of us have this thing called a here let me spell it slow for ya a J O B


Try this one on for size, young buck!!!!
Married
3 year old
3 month old
full time job
Hinky Strings
Shooting is so far down the list it's just an after thought!!!



tabarch said:


> X- Hunter you should know that anyone from Ferryland don't know anything about a JOB it's a socialist welfare state and nobody WORKS:mg:


Socialist????? You live in the "COMMONWEALTH"!!!!!



VA Vince said:


> What about sunday Mr. Meat slinger? Havent shot with you in a while......


Bring it stud...you know where I am!



VA Vince said:


> Terry, your speaking nothing but the truth. Are you coming over for the shoot?


Blah blah, blah



X Hunter said:


> Then how do they get so big??????
> 
> Does explain the good scores though.... If i didnt have to work who knows....


Drink milk, it does a body good!!!

As for the scores...........it's called talent!! That's what you girls dont' understand!!! You can't buy a score, you can't force a score, practice....yeah it's nice, but it ain't all it's cracked up to be......either you got it (us) or you don't (you)!!!!!:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Try this one on for size, young buck!!!!
> Married
> 3 year old
> 3 month old
> ...


I dont think its milk unless its milk and cookies and alot of cookies at that!!!

As far as scores go yall go on and waste them good scores when they dont count for nothin!!!! Us Commonwealthers are smarter than you think we're savin em for when they count!!!!!


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Try this one on for size, young buck!!!!
> Married
> 3 year old
> 3 month old
> ...


----------



## slowbowin12 (Apr 14, 2008)

any scores?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

slowbowin12 said:


> any scores?


lets see a few off the top of my head

Bulldog-553 F 559 H PMFS Damn Good round Kendall!!!!!!
Phantom-547 F 546 H AMBHFS
bhamlin-536 F 542 H AMFS
X Hunter 550 F 554 H AMFS
Va Vince 544 F 545 H AMFS New PB for him good goin Vince!!!
Darrin Davis 549 F 542 H AMBHFS
Hunter Davis 545 F 538 H YAMFS
Lucas Kenley 552 F 551 H CMFS

Thats all i got off hand

Deffinatly a hats off to PWA for putting on a GREAT shoot.... Cant wait to shoot the range again.


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

*Great Shoot and even better Hospitality*

A big THANKS to Prince William Archers for hosting the VFAA State Open. It was a well run shoot with great hospitality. The course was awesome, very tough. It's not far from the caliber of courses that Yankton had in 2006. You definately have to stay on top of what you are doing. Congrats to VAVince for his PB two days in a row. Vince, you are well on your way for good things to come. Keep it up!!! The Hornet definately needs to take a step back from the computer and go work on his game. If he doesn't, he may very well have to get used to swallowing alot of dust. 

Anywho, thanks again for a great shoot and weekend to PWA.

Take care,

Kendall


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*for the record?*

I believe a 559 score for a 28 target hunter round is a virginia state record! WELL DONE KENDALL WOODY! WELL DESERVED!


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

frank_jones said:


> I believe a 559 score for a 28 target hunter round is a virginia state record! WELL DONE KENDALL WOODY! WELL DESERVED!


Thanks PUNKIN, I appreciate the two albums of Wriley too. I'm going to get my dad to make some copies. 

Take care,

Kendall


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> lets see a few off the top of my head
> 
> Bulldog-553 F 559 H PMFS Damn Good round Kendall!!!!!!
> Phantom-547 F 546 H AMBHFS
> ...


Dang it looks like there was some top notch shooting happening at PWA, way to go Kendall you are almost the perfect shooter, great job Vince with your PB and Brad it looks like your getting a grip on that GREEN APPLE


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

60Xbulldog60X said:


> A big THANKS to Prince William Archers for hosting the VFAA State Open. It was a well run shoot with great hospitality. The course was awesome, very tough. It's not far from the caliber of courses that Yankton had in 2006. You definately have to stay on top of what you are doing. Congrats to VAVince for his PB two days in a row. Vince, you are well on your way for good things to come. Keep it up!!! The Hornet definately needs to take a step back from the computer and go work on his game. If he doesn't, he may very well have to get used to swallowing alot of dust.
> 
> Anywho, thanks again for a great shoot and weekend to PWA.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kendall, you were on fire sunday. That is a PWA course record too. Great shooting.



frank_jones said:


> I believe a 559 score for a 28 target hunter round is a virginia state record! WELL DONE KENDALL WOODY! WELL DESERVED!


The man is a shooting machine! You need to be there next time...


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

VA Vince said:


> The man is a shooting machine! You need to be there next time...


He was there he just needs to bring an arrow slingin device next time


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

X Hunter said:


> He was there he just needs to bring an arrow slingin device next time


Thats right. Congrats on your win again champ!


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Great shooting Vince and Kendall...Oh and you to X hunter


----------

